# Geringster Wert, welche eine Fluktuation erreichen kann



## osion (29. Jun 2022)

Hallo

Ist die Lösung 1, weil der Wert S >= E ist?


*Das ist die Unterlage:*


----------



## temi (30. Jun 2022)

Naive Antworten, ohne Ahnung davon zu haben:

Der kleinste Wert für B in der gezeigten Tabelle ist 1.

oder

Wenn Fluktuation der Spitzenwert geteilt durch Durchschnittswert ist und ein Durchschnittswert nicht größer als ein Spitzenwert sein kann, dann muss als Ergebnis etwas rauskommen, das mindestens 1 ist. Das ist einfache Bruchrechnung...


----------



## thecain (30. Jun 2022)

Da der Durschnitt nie grösser als der Spitzenwert sein kann. Kann die Fluktuation auch nie kleiner 1 sein. Das ist schon aus der Formel erkennbar, ohne die Tabelle zu sehen.


----------

